
OCZ's Vertex 2 Pro Preview: The Fastest MLC SSD We've Ever Tested - blasdel
http://anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3702
======
kristianp
I for one am waiting for an affordable SSD based system for my next laptop.
(Running ubuntu)

~~~
chancho
Just buy one. Ubuntu is very slim to begin with (~4gb) and it's very easy to
configure the filesystem to keep core files on the SSD and other stuff on a
magnetic disk, e.g., symlink /home/kristianp/Music to /media/bighdd/Music or
even just mount the hdd as /home. (Do they still make laptops with two drive
bays? Used to be common but now that I think about it I can't recall any
recent models with this. Maybe the Taiwanese brands? Asus, MSI, etc?)

I have a 16gb drive in my wife's netbook that has plenty of room still (no big
music collection, though.) Our home computer has an 80gb drive, 70gb for Win7
and 10gb for ubuntu. Just to give you an idea, next time you boot up Ubuntu
(karmic) watch the splash animation, the one that says "ubuntu" with a pulsing
white progress-bar like thing underneath. The animation only cycles once and
then gnome is instantaneously loaded and sitting idle (autologin is on.)
Rebooting between Win7 and Ubuntu is like switching between Firefox and IE on
my old computer. If you can afford one now, just buy it. If you wait for the
"sweet spot" between price/performance/capacity you'll probably be waiting for
a while. They'll be a better value in the future, but that will always be a
case and it doesn't mean they're not a good value now.

